# Gigabyte Sells HD 5670 512 MB HyperMemory Card as 1 GB



## btarunr (Sep 1, 2010)

Gigabyte is allegedly into dubious marketing schemes once again. A disgruntled user in East Asia who picked up the company's GV-R567HM-1GI graphics card was shocked to find half the "advertised" memory available to him. The GV-R567HM-1GI is an ATI Radeon HD 5670 based graphics card that physically has only 512 MB of GDDR5 memory, yet advertises on its box and labels that the card provides 1 GB GDDR5 memory with ATI HyperMemory technology. The "HyperMemory" part is very inconspicuous and nowhere on the front box is the actual memory amount mentioned. 

For the uninitiated, HyperMemory technology is an age-old technique used by ATI usually on its lowest-end SKUs, to increase the amount of memory available to the GPU, by sharing a fixed amount of memory from the system's main memory. NVIDIA has an identical technology called TurboCache. The allegation here is not entirely that of false marketing, but dubious marketing practices. For starters, the card is a GV-567D5-512I that is rebadged, next, the actual memory amount is not mentioned on the front of the box, making it difficult for unsuspecting buyers who don't know what HyperMemory is, to determine the actual memory, and third, there is pure false marketing involved in calling "512 MB GDDR5 + 512 MB system shared" as "1 GB GDDR5", there's no DDR5 PC memory standard. AMD's guidelines (refer pg. 14) are clear on the matter of dealing with HyperMemory branding. If you come across this card priced close to 1 GB models, you're definitely not signing up for a "1 GB GDDR5 card".



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Sep 1, 2010)

what
shame on you gigabyte:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

... ouch. very ouch.

this wont go well.


----------



## Flanker (Sep 1, 2010)

man, this crap is getting old


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the news - and the warning.

I absolutely appal such practices. Shame on gigabyte. I will avoid their products... any product. I will not feed the hand that practices such skulduggery and tries to make suckers out of customers. (And the supply chain. I'm sure there are many small business PC shops that will think they have bought a better product to stock at a good price only to find out they have been ripped off... and to move stock... they then have to rip off their customers too. Horrible).


----------



## caleb (Sep 1, 2010)

Well it does say HM inside model name and "HM to 1GB" in memory description which informs you of it and the card is "DDR5".

Gigabyte Product page also says :
"HyperMemory to 1GB (on board GDDR5 512MB) and 128-bit memory interface "

Asian boy needs to read product specs not try to decrypt box labels.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2010)

caleb said:


> Well it does say HM inside model name and "HM to 1GB" in memory description which informs you of it and the card is "DDR5".
> 
> Gigabyte Product page also says :
> "HyperMemory to 1GB (on board GDDR5 512MB) and 128-bit memory interface "
> ...



I disagree, if I picked up that box I'd of thought it was a 1gig card except I know about hyper/turbo memory tech : /

1gb should not be on that card at all.

Potential should not be advertised in such a way its misleading.

Imagine if motherboard manufacturers said their mobos have 8gb of ram or 16gb etc because that's what you COULD have.
You'd be fuming.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

if they say its a 1GB DDR5 card, it needs to have 1GB of DDR5 on it.


----------



## caleb (Sep 1, 2010)

Well the fact is they don't say it has it but you decrypt a label in that way.
FYC : http://www.gigabyte.com/search/search.aspx?kw=GV-R567HM-1GI


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

caleb said:


> Well the fact is they don't say it has it but you decrypt a label in that way.
> FYC : http://www.gigabyte.com/search/search.aspx?kw=GV-R567HM-1GI










that says 1GB DDR5

it has 512MB of DDR5


the 1GB is false on its own, and its misleading to think its 1GB of DDR5 as well.

since you want to take a liberal approach to reading it, it could mean 1GB of DDR5 with hypermemory on top of that, for even more ram.


----------



## werez (Sep 1, 2010)

ill just quote what you can find on Gigabyte website :

* The entire materials provided herein are for reference only. GIGABYTE reserves the right to modify or revise the content at anytime without prior notice. 
that said .. go figure .

" Integrated with the first 1GB GDDR5 memory and 128-bit memory interface "


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2010)

caleb said:


> Well the fact is they don't say it has it but you decrypt a label in that way.
> FYC : http://www.gigabyte.com/search/search.aspx?kw=GV-R567HM-1GI




"1gb ddr5"

Says it right on the box.

Means it should have 1gb ddr5 onboard.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 1, 2010)

This card seems to be having a better Texture and Pixel fillrate than an HD 5750.


----------



## caleb (Sep 1, 2010)

Does it also have a fancy robot inside like on the box ? No. That's why we don't treat boxes as product specifications. I agree the box is lame but all PC Hardware boxes are lame and you can find a "marketing plot" on them.

But come on he was "shocked to find half the "advertised" memory available to him" If you're dumb enough to buy a piece of hardware based on a colorful box without reading its hardware specification.... Whats next ? Expecting to run Crysis maxed in full HD on a 30bucks card because the box had a screenshot of it ?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

caleb said:


> Does it also have a fancy robot inside like on the box ? No. That's why we don't treat boxes as product specifications. I agree the box is lame but all PC Hardware boxes are lame and you can find a "marketing plot" on them.
> 
> But come on he was "shocked to find half the "advertised" memory available to him" If you're dumb enough to buy a piece of hardware based on a colorful box without reading its hardware specification.... Whats next ? Expecting to run Crysis maxed in full HD on a 30bucks card because the box had a screenshot of it ?



its hardware specification is 1024MB (1GB) + hypermemory.

not 512MB + hypermemory.

do you work for these guys? did you make the box art?


----------



## caleb (Sep 1, 2010)

I see 512MB on gigabyte page ? Where do you see it says 1GB ?

PS.Yeah I'm a sexy secretary and I draw these all day.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 1, 2010)

^ you are a gigabyte secretary?? shame on you...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

caleb said:


> I see 512MB on gigabyte page ? Where do you see it says 1GB ?
> 
> PS.Yeah I'm a sexy secretary and I draw these all day.



you go into a store, you look at the box... not the website.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2010)

caleb said:


> I see 512MB on gigabyte page ? Where do you see it says 1GB ?
> 
> PS.Yeah I'm a sexy secretary and I draw these all day.




Or hell, look at the pictures posted up there *points*

It clearly states 1gb GDDR5 memory. ( when it should state 512mb ram 1gb with turbomemory!) or something.

Which it is not, that's misleading and illegal in this country.

Gigabyte would be required to provide a 1gb card or a full product refund if they sold that here with that box art.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 1, 2010)

why refund!! he should be given a 1GB card! thats what he paid for and that what he should get.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> why refund!! he should be given a 1GB card! thats what he paid for and that what he should get.



Because due to the misleading nature of the product you may not be happy to deal with gigabyte any-more, so get money back instead.


----------



## wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

one could read the box as saying...

-HYPER MEMORY 1GB
-GDDR5

saying that hyper memory makes up 1gb total, and that the card features GDDR5 

having said that it most obviously reads as 1GB GDDR5, which the card doesnt have, this label can't be misinterprested, and it's the one I look for when wanting to purchase a specific Gigabyte card;






someone should get fired for this one Giga.


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Sep 1, 2010)

He deserves a free replacement. Something along the lines of HD5670 1GB (actual, not maximum, not HM, not shared). And someone at Gigabyte's box-art (or labeling) department has got a bit of explaining to do if this don't get fixed.


----------



## avatar_raq (Sep 1, 2010)

Practices like that and poor costumer support make me hate Gigabyte. 
I hate gigabyte inspite of the fact their mobos are getting better lately.


----------



## ron732 (Sep 1, 2010)

The part number under the sticker on the PCB clearly indicates that Gigabyte had intended to sell the GPU as having 512MB of memory. How is the sticker on the PCB and the graphics on the box not misleading?


----------



## IceCreamBarr (Sep 1, 2010)

Wolf,

I was feeling the same logic, you are correct and so is GB if you look at the box (not the sticker)... this could easily be misinterpreted as 1GB GDDR5, but in fact they are saying 1GB and then separately they are saying GDDR5.  Where this logic takes a dive is the sticker on the back, they use / to divide different qualities such as the different output technologies... they omit the / on the memory side so it is no longer an option to read it as 2 separate qualities.  They dropped the ball on this one.

I've never appreciated trickery, this will play a large part in my future purchase decisions.

Barr


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to say, I myself would have read it as "1GB ddr5 + Hypermemory" as well. Even after looking at the label posted by wolf.

Bad Gigabyte.....


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 1, 2010)

Both sides have their faults:

The Asian Guy:

-Instead of whining like crybabies, read some facts about graphic cads. The performance is not based on Memory!
-If you know GPU-Z, then why the hell you have no idea about HyperMemory you idiot!

Gigabyte:

-Why change the model numer of the card? If it is 512 then let it be so!
-Why still use an old marketing trick like Hypermemory?

The result:

nVidia is guilty! They started all this bullsh1t with TuboCache!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 1, 2010)

nice connection u laid out there.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 1, 2010)

cool_recep said:


> Both sides have their faults:
> 
> The Asian Guy:
> 
> ...



Oh, the Asian guy is smart, which is why this is all over the place. He has identified what could mislead a lot of customers (as it has already come close to doing, to experienced people in this thread alone, at first glance).


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 1, 2010)

wolf said:


> one could read the box as saying...
> 
> -HYPER MEMORY 1GB
> -GDDR5
> ...



Are you blind it SAYS HM TO 1gig DDR5 right on that label.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Are you blind it SAYS HM TO 1gig DDR5 right on that label.



which is a contradictory statement.

hypermemory cannot add more memory to the card, so it cant actually raise it above 512MB - and even if you were on drugs at the time, since no system in existence uses DDR5 ram - it cant be 1GB of DDR5.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> which is a contradictory statement.
> 
> hypermemory cannot add more memory to the card, so it cant actually raise it above 512MB - and even if you were on drugs at the time, since no system in existence uses DDR5 ram - it cant be 1GB of DDR5.



True but that label should warn costumers off the card itself,why miss the (to) in lower case while everything is upper?Also is GB not the most forged pirated products in ASIA markets,could be that too.But i read the card as

HM to 1GIG DDR5 that say`s it all, the lower case to" how with ddr3 memory?


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 1, 2010)

Personally, I would NEVER buy a card before I've looked for reviews on it.
I think it's the buyer's mistake for not researching before buying.
I was looking to buy a card, and I didn't know what TurboCache was. Guess what? I walked away, researched, and went for a different card.
If you don't want to get sucked in to this, the answer is simple; Research Before You Buy.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 1, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Personally, I would NEVER buy a card before I've looked for reviews on it.
> I think it's the buyer's mistake for not researching before buying.
> I was looking to buy a card, and I didn't know what TurboCache was. Guess what? I walked away, researched, and went for a different card.
> If you don't want to get sucked in to this, the answer is simple; Research Before You Buy.


That should be everybody's strategy, but many just don't bother with it.

Still you've got to admit, to the untrained eye, that can be quite misleading...
And I thought HyperMemory was just a gimmick for laptops...like mine...
Also, most costumers just want to buy something that is recent (thinking it is better than it's 4-5 year old card) and ask for another guy to install it, so they really don't know what they are doing. I remember when PCI-e was new, people would buy PCI-e cards and ask me to install it on their boards, the problem being that they only had AGP slots.


----------



## stefanels (Sep 1, 2010)

I had some troubles with Gigabyte (vga card) myself in the past... So i newer buy another GPU from them... maybe a mobo,,,
BAD move from them...


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 1, 2010)

I never liked Gigabytes marketing practices, because they tend to advertise everything but only half of it is true. So i'm not buying their stuff anymore even though i had ok experience with their Radeon 9600 Pro in the past.

Have bought their mobo with Xpress Recovery function just to find out it doesn't even work in SATA mode. They of course don't mention that anywhere on their webpage. And i was familiar with it in the IDE days and was a pretty cool feature.

BIOS Recovery. Same thing. They advertise it, but they don't explain it anywhere how to use it.
When i had problems with corrupted BIOS, i couldn't recover it because i knew there is some Dual BIOS super duper recovery but it wasn't explained anywhere. Not even in the manual! Thank god the store replaced it directly for me.

And i could go on and on with their crap. So i'm not really surprised what they did here.


----------



## wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

to clarify my original post, I think this label *could* possibly be misread as such...







as if the card featured Hypermemory 1GB.... AND GDDR5

however this picture here cannot be misinterpreted, like I stated I go by these model numbers when buying a Giga card and this would, wiithout a doubt, make me think it was a 1gb OF GDDR5 card.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2010)

it certainly CAN be misinterpreted, since you're the one doing it.

that says 1GB DDR5 - and under no circumstances does this card have 1GB of DDR5, hypermemory or not.


----------



## wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it certainly CAN be misinterpreted, since you're the one doing it.
> 
> that says 1GB DDR5 - and under no circumstances does this card have 1GB of DDR5, hypermemory or not.



understood. just saying I can see both sides of the argument here.

the side I'm taking is that this whole box is misleading as fuck, considering its a 512mb card.


----------



## micksh (Sep 1, 2010)

512MB is enough for this card. 1GB vs 512MB would not make a difference anyway.

(It is not an excuse for Gigabyte though)


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Personally, I would NEVER buy a card before I've looked for reviews on it.
> I think it's the buyer's mistake for not researching before buying.
> I was looking to buy a card, and I didn't know what TurboCache was. Guess what? I walked away, researched, and went for a different card.
> If you don't want to get sucked in to this, the answer is simple; Research Before You Buy.



Guess you've never had an impulse buy in your life then?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow. That's Gigabutt.


----------



## Sihastru (Sep 1, 2010)

It is indeed misleading.

It says "HM to 1GB", so yeah, one could be stupid enough for not understanding what HM is, but it also adds "GDDR5" to the mix. Now I can understand, so it "HyperMemory"s it to 1GB, let's say from 512MB (not really stated on the box, it could have been 1MB - 1023MB), but how the hell does it turn 512MB system memory from DDR2/DDR3 to GDDR5 in the process? Magic?

It could be an unfortunate sum of omissions that rendered the packaging and labeling misrepresentative of the contained product. A customer really shouldn't have to decipher the barcodes label.

The box should have stated the actual physical memory size too. That is the problem. And I'm sure it's just a mistake, Gigabyte sells countless products, and I don't think they'll get rich by misleading it's customers on purpose with one card.


----------



## stefanels (Sep 1, 2010)

or GigaBait... Take the *BAIT* from GigaBait )


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 1, 2010)

That is some shady marketing but as others have said you should all ways research before your buy.
I rarely buy without looking for a few reviews and detailed specs whether its a 20$ game on steam or a 1250$ prebuilt oem computer.

If you buy things on a whim at the computer store your bound to get screwed sometimes.
Like my Lian Li TR-3B Thermal Monitor / Fan Control, it only controls fan speed based on programmable temp and its either 50% or 100% when temp limit is reached, with annoying alarm which was removed.


----------



## fluxc0d3r (Sep 1, 2010)

Haven't bought a Gigabyte product in my whole life. I just didn't like their blue pcb boards; always went with black pcb boards like Asus and DFI. I hope Gigabyte doesn't sell 512mb gfx cards at 1gb gfx card prices...


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 1, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Guess you've never had an impulse buy in your life then?



I have in the B/S/T forums, but I trust you good people here  Never had the money to buy a graphics card on impulse really either, I'm po...
I guess I'm just lucky I saw the TurboCache on the other card; and since information is addictive; I wanted to learn about it!
I've never fallen for a trick like this, and I don't think I will, but at least I know to watch out for Gigabyte from now on. Bad trick by one of my favourite manufacturers.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 1, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> This card seems to be having a better Texture and Pixel fillrate than an HD 5750.



Yeah, what's up with the 16 ROPs in GPU-Z? I thought all Redwood chips had 8?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2010)

the number of rops being read as 16 is a gpu-z bug


----------



## morphy (Sep 1, 2010)

Where I ding Gigabyte is for not indicating the actual onboard mem anywhere on the box.
There won't be any fuss if Gigabyte had just included that on the box itself. The fact that they didn't and listed only the HM is dubious. Something like "HM to 1GB (512Mb GDDR5 on-board)" works...alot of other makers use that terminology on specing their box.

It's like buying a new processor and all it lists on the box is it's overclocking headroom ie. OC to 4.7GHz!!. What about the stock speed? It could be 2Ghz for all I know. Sure I can look it up on the web but I also want confirmation from this particular box what I am buying.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 1, 2010)

Gigabyte Marketing Personnel + Swords + Fall on = Restored family honor.

It's the only way. Nothing less will suffice.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 1, 2010)

If a box reads 1gb, well that is what you should get, simple as that. The box should of read, 512mb of dddr5 memory.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> gpu-z bug



Update title/post 1?


----------



## loroloco (Sep 1, 2010)

I wouldn't let this make me not to buy a Gigabyte product anymore, i own some of them and i can say they are very good products, but they should've specified much better the actual amount of memory you're getting, like others said, 512 MB up to 1 GB, not everyone knows what hypermemory means, besides people doesn't always research for hours which card to buy, some just go to the store and ask for a video card with a certain amount of memory (a lot of people do that thinking the more memory it has the better whitout considering the gpu) and buy this one, probably they will never notice it wasn't 1 GB, they don't even know what gpu-z is or how to check the video card installed (not making fun of them but it's true).


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 1, 2010)

morphy said:


> It's like buying a new processor and all it lists on the box is it's overclocking headroom ie. OC to 4.7GHz!!. What about the stock speed? It could be 2Ghz for all I know. Sure I can look it up on the web but I also want confirmation from this particular box what I am buying.


I'm guessing you didn't buy AMD Athlon (XP, 64/FX) processors because of that.


----------



## OneCool (Sep 1, 2010)

shame shame


----------



## D4S4 (Sep 1, 2010)

and my friends ask me why i despise anything asus/gigabyte :shadedshu


----------



## a_ump (Sep 1, 2010)

I guess everyone missed the GPU-Z bug part by w1z


----------



## masterbw2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks to the barcode scanner on smart phone (Android or iPhone).

EAN 13:
4719331330156

SN:
103151123902

By the way, this box is sold in Taiwan so no way they gonna do this to themselves in the US (suicide mission?).

It's more like someone tries to hit on Gigabyte, LOL.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 2, 2010)

Uf, not nice, even if I have lots of Gigabyte and have nothing bad to say.

(not that it really matters what amount of memory that card has, it will be too weak to use 1GB of memory to have playable fps)


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 2, 2010)

Reminds me of a certain Geforce 6-series card. :shadedshu


----------



## wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Reminds me of a certain Geforce 6-series card. :shadedshu



was that the 6200 TC scandal? I might be mistaken...


----------



## Zubasa (Sep 2, 2010)

wolf said:


> was that the 6200 TC scandal? I might be mistaken...


Indeed.
So not surprised at all with Gigabyte's VGA department.
This is very unprofessional to say the least.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Sep 2, 2010)

As for the sticker over the refrence board print, that is really quite normal, and I find that this article tries to portray that action as deceptive.

I have got some G41MT-D3 boards ATM, they have the same sticker over the printed model (on pcb) which would have printed on it G41MT-S3, now the difference is only that the D3 has all solid capacitors, but Im not going to kick and scream about this board having that sticker and GB trying to deceive me into having a better model am I? (or anyone else for that matter)

Sure thats not the main issue here which is the memory labeling, which I totally agree it is very misleading. But the sticker over the REFRENCE PCB PRINT, is *perfectly normal*.

No one cares or would ever mention it when labellings over a lower end model for higher end products (as in, same PCB different surface mounted parts) is done (which is done here its just the 'improvement' is not much of a physical change, maybe a rail or bus or something and altered firmware)


-----------


tl;dr, labeling over the PCB printed model is perfectly normal, its often done when higher end parts use the same board and different SMD parts. to make out it was deceptive is wrong, but everything else about the actual product art and memory related reporting I agree with.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2010)

a_ump said:


> I guess everyone missed the GPU-Z bug part by w1z



About the ROP count? Does that affect anything?


----------



## azzonie (Sep 2, 2010)

People are defending this practice of misleading labels?  Amazing.


----------



## caleb (Sep 2, 2010)

lol How can a label be misleading ? It gives you product number and that's it. Ill bet you can find a lot of labels that can be read "correctly".
Some people here would read "2.0 
Turbo" as a biturbo engine and would ask for a car replacement because they only got a single turbo charger instead of 2. 

Reading labels and boxes like this and saying its a marketing plot is really making something big out of nothing. 
When (company name removed) sells you a router claiming its usb 2.0 in its spec's and you get  900kb/s transfer from it - that's marketing crap but hey lets bash gigabyte for writing DDR5 in a wrong place on a box and hail bravo to some guy can't read cards specs before buying. 

If cards specs would be similar to what the label on the box says then yeah gigabyte would be an ass and you could say that's misleading info *but their product page says 512MB.* end of story.


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 2, 2010)

caleb said:


> lol How can a label be misleading ? It gives you product number and that's it. Ill bet you can find a lot of labels that can be read "correctly".
> Some people here would read "2.0
> Turbo" as a biturbo engine and would ask for a car replacement because they only got a single turbo charger instead of 2.
> 
> ...



wew, what about people that doesn't have internet access, why you defend this scam ?

and please don't be douche, not everyone is computer illiterate you know. 


shame on gigabyte, i'm lucky never buy their product, and i think i will not buy it ever


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2010)

caleb said:


> lol How can a label be misleading ? It gives you product number and that's it. Ill bet you can find a lot of labels that can be read "correctly".
> Some people here would read "2.0
> Turbo" as a biturbo engine and would ask for a car replacement because they only got a single turbo charger instead of 2.
> 
> ...



I hope you get conned by someone just so they can turn around and say similar things to you " Marketing ploy, you fell for it" 

I'm joking of course but you really should get some damn empathy


----------



## nkhs9412235 (Sep 2, 2010)

There is not only VGA card but also motherboard some error.

Someone bought the motherboard which says to support the 140W CPU,but it says not to support 140W CPU on the offical website.


----------



## caleb (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't forget the 2000 3dmark points


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

clarified "gpu-z bug" to "the number of rops being read as 16 is a gpu-z bug "


----------



## wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

any idea which version that will be fixed in W1zzard? the Madison core (mobile redwood) in my laptop still showing 16 too.


----------



## map01ch (Sep 3, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> I never liked Gigabytes marketing practices, because they tend to advertise everything but only half of it is true. So i'm not buying their stuff anymore even though i had ok experience with their Radeon 9600 Pro in the past.
> 
> Have bought their mobo with Xpress Recovery function just to find out it doesn't even work in SATA mode. They of course don't mention that anywhere on their webpage. And i was familiar with it in the IDE days and was a pretty cool feature.
> 
> ...



Mate, I was reading some articles online and found the following info, you guys might be interested in to know bit more about Giga. I think this is not the first time that Giga made this kinds of "mistake". It seems that they keep making this "mistake" to mislead people for years. Next time we need to be more careful when purchasing Giga's products and I am losing the confidence on Giga now. 

Source link: http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=488&t=1731404&last=22052843 (Please use google translate)

The mainboard is called, MA785G-UD3H and it says it supports 140W CPU on the box, but according to Giga's official site, it says this mainboard does not support 140W.

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3138





Since BIOS version is N/A on 140W part






How will you feel if you purchased this mainboard with a 140W CPU after knowing it will not work !? Anyway.......


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 3, 2010)

It's simple for me. I'm not gonna buy anythng from Gigabyte ever again. As simple as that.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 4, 2010)

Yet another reason to avoid Gigabyte.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't see a real problem with it, other than another issue of the customer needs to be careful when buying and know exactly what they are buying.

When I first saw the box I instanlty read it as HyperMemory 1GB and GDDR5 as two different things, not as 1GB GDDR5.

The sticker on the PCB also doesn't matter, it just means they are using the same PCB as a different model card, if you look that model up it is basically the same card without HM.

Could this be misinterpreted?  Yes.  Should Gigabyte be a little more careful with this?  Yes.  Is it a case of Gigabyte being purposely deceptive?  No.


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 7, 2010)

> *Statement for Unclear Labels of Taiwan’s “GV-R567HM-1GI Packaging”
> *
> Taiwan’s unclear retail packaging labels for GIGABYTE “HyperMemory™” HD5670 graphics card may have caused some confusion among buyers. GIGABYTE apologizes for any inconvenience caused. In order to better our product label descriptions, GIGABYTE will indicate the actual amount of on-board memory size on the retail box for every model equipped with “HyperMemory™ technology.” This action applies to worldwide retail boxes as well as GIGABYTE graphics cards equipped with “TurboCache™ technology.”
> 
> ...


http://www.gigabyte.com/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=931

I think it's fair, Gigabyte recognizes its mistake and want to compensate the customers.-


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2010)

good to see giga fixed the issues up.


----------

